# Premier Flex joint supplement or any other suggestions



## samp (26 September 2008)

Have any of you ever used the above product with any good response. My horse appears a bit stiff and we've had lameness looked at but came up with nothing obvious except slight problem in sacro-iliac so I am wondering whether to use a joint supplement? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## K27 (26 September 2008)

I've tried loads of joint supps and have found that on mine Newmarket works the best, esp when I've taken him off of it, tried something else and then put him back on it again if that makes sense! it lasts for ages too.

cheapest place I've found is the VetUK website.


----------



## Vixxy (26 September 2008)

Well I import equestrian products for re sale in Norway, I have just ordered a testing amount of stock from Equine Answers. Andy from the company speaks a lot of sense on the product in comparison with products that are more expensive, but the EA product has higher active ingredients and where as the main alternative is for one months supply, EA is four months for less  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So I am up for a trial on my gelding with history of bone spavin, although sound he is stiff generally so if it helps him it is a hit for me and will be promoting for re sale. I will be really trying the Premier Flex Plus with Devils Claw and the conditioning 365 vit on my new mare bought in poor condition.

I always test my products before I re sell, from breeches to vits and saddles. To keep my customers happy with quality products is my first priority. If you feel concerned give Andy a ring and chat to him about his product. Once it arrives I will try it and let you know how it works out.

BTW I have no relationship with EA apart from the fact I have ordered stock with them, I am just giving my advice and personal experience so dont shoot me... I am trying to be helpful  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If it is crap I will also tell you, I am not pushing the Co I am just offering the results of my trial, gosh with so much mud flying on here lately I feel as a newbie I have to tread on eggshells


----------



## mrussell (26 September 2008)

I have used it for 3 years now.  I use the Premier Flex PLus and its been great BUT I do use it at 1 scoop per day, not at the maintenance rate of 1/2 scoop.

I have seen a real improvement in all of my horses (1 retired at 25, 1 with Navicular syndrome but still going strong, 1 eventer and 1 exracehorse) and its cheaper too.

Andy Bell is very knowledgeable.  I know that he can do trial pots but TBH if its worth doing, its worth doing over a longer period than 1 month.

Great customer service too.  Cant fault them.  When a tub arrived that was damaged (courier split the bag too so some of it was lost) Andy replaced it without quibble.


----------



## Tiffany (26 September 2008)

I recently started using Extra Flex from Feedmark and am really pleased with the results so far


----------



## tikino (26 September 2008)

i have used it on my boy with hock problems and swear by it. i thought their was no diffrence when he was on it and took him of it and boy was that a mistake. to let you understand toby has got very little cartlige in both his hocks and has had cortisone injections into both them. we deciede to put him on premier flex and he has never had a stiff or lame day well until i stupidly took him of the supplement. he now gets its every day all year round and am pleased to say he is doing great and play polo.


----------



## samp (29 September 2008)

I have ordered some after Fri giving horse a little canter and still quite stiff. Not sure if massage pad or magnetic rug will also help


----------



## tikino (29 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have ordered some after Fri giving horse a little canter and still quite stiff. Not sure if massage pad or magnetic rug will also help 

[/ QUOTE ]

it takes up to 1 month to get into there system so unfortantly it doesn;t work instintly so be patient and you will get the results in time


----------

